# "Ivory" contest!!!  PRIZES!!



## ed4copies (May 29, 2008)

So, a bunch of people HAVE alternative ivory.  So, how do we get them to make pens and post pictures?????  

<center>*INCENTIVIZE!!*</center><center>(Don't look that one up, I had to write it into my dictionary)</center>

Announcing a 

<center>"Look at the great pen I made from alternative ivory!!!"</center>
*<center>CONTEST</center>*

We KNOW the winner will get a famous Racine kringle, cause everyone who has gotten one has commented (much to MY amazement - this was DAWN'S idea originally and it really was a HIT!)

However, there will also be three PRIZES (gift certificate so you can pick your own blanks).  The entries will be open until June 18 (Wed) at 5 PM (computer time).  Just post your pictures of any pen made from alternative ivory (does not have to be FROM me, can be any source) in SOYP as you always would, but make an entry to this thread indicating you would like to compete for the gift certificates.

Should be FUN!!!!  I will enlist the help of a couple "disinterested, anonymous third parties" to judge as we near the end.  So, Feedback is welcome.  So are entries!!!  Go make a "kinda white" pen!!!  Dawn and I are looking forward to seeing your entries!!!!

SKIPPY IS eligible, even tho he may have to have his own "nuts only" category!!!


----------



## Draken (May 29, 2008)

Them there Kringles are the best.  After winning one in the Mug contest, wife and I signed up for the 12 month Kringle club.  Eagerly awaiting June's arrival... []


----------



## ed4copies (May 29, 2008)

There you go, an unsolicited testimonial!!!!

Just think, James, YOU could win an EXTRA Kringle for JULY!!!  Better yet, it won't cost YOU $25!!!!!

Get your Alt ivory pen made and entered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## ESwindell (May 29, 2008)

Ed,
I got mine as well, thank you very much.  Are there any considerations when turning the alt. ivory? Or does it turn like normal PR?  Plus now I have to get my pictures off my camera and into the computer so I can upload them.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## ed4copies (May 29, 2008)

Like most plastics, I turn to round (yes, it is a rod, but my tube is never 'dead center').  Then, I will "radius" the 4 ends.  (Also a good idea to add extra spacers between the "middle" bushings, so you don't hit the top when "rounding over" the bottom)  I round them to nearly finished size (bushing).  Then, do normal turning for the rest (if it comes off in ribbons, all is well --- if it is "chipping" your angle of approach is bad or your tool is not sharp enough.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## skiprat (May 29, 2008)

Incentivize????[8D] Another of your pearls of wisdom? Sounds like a Bushism to me[8D]

Does the 'Nuts Only' category refer to the pen or the pen maker?[}]

I'd love to enter but unfortunately I had another mishap in my shop today. Sliced through three fingers straight to the bone just cleaning up!! I should have had gloves on I suppose. I thought I was just picking up PR ribbons from under the lathe but there was one very long very thin stainless steel one hidden inside. One end of which was wedged under the lathe bed, so of course when I pulled on it.......[xx(]

All in all a wonderful week


----------



## Monty (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> Incentivize????[8D] I'd love to enter but unfortunately I had another mishap in my shop today. Sliced through three fingers straight to the bone just cleaning up!! I should have had gloves on I suppose. I thought I was just picking up PR ribbons from under the lathe but there was one very long very thin stainless steel one hidden inside. One end of which was wedged under the lathe bed, so of course when I pulled on it.......[xx(]
> 
> All in all a wonderful week



<h1>OUCH</h1>[:0][:0][:0]


----------



## ed4copies (May 29, 2008)

<center>*Owwwwwwww*</center>

Hope they don't hurt TOO bad, Steve.  You may have to add a couple shots to the beers to "EASE THE PAIN".

About 3 days of REAL discomfort, then just throbbing pain for a week.
Heal quickly, while you are still young!!!!


There's a lot to be said for a sloppy shop (I have one, I know these things!!!)


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 29, 2008)

Holy cow, Steven, that story made MY fingers hurt!!  I hope you heal well and soon.


----------



## workinforwood (May 29, 2008)

Does this include clear white corian?  If so, I'm in.  I don't have any idea what a Kringle is but I know I need one.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 29, 2008)

Steven, that sent chills up my spine and I'm with Ed sloppy's just right as long as you can see a portion of the floor. Heal quickly .


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 29, 2008)

Jeff if you ever taste one your hooked, I also recived one from Dawn
and as the campbell's kids say UMM UMM GOOD!


> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> 
> Does this include clear white corian?  If so, I'm in.  I don't have any idea what a Kringle is but I know I need one.


----------



## Draken (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> There you go, an unsolicited testimonial!!!!
> 
> ...



Of all the blanks I've received from you, Ed, alt. Ivory wasn't one of them.  So I currently don't have the material needed to enter this contest. 

For more info on the Kringle, go to:
http://www.ohbakery.com/kringle.htm
[]


----------



## ed4copies (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You TOUCHED my heart James!!!

See Ad at Most Valued Vendors, to help solve your problem!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2008)

Bump---to keep on your "to do" list!!!


----------



## Draken (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> You TOUCHED my heart James!!!
> 
> See Ad at Most Valued Vendors, to help solve your problem!!!!



Mighty generous (and humorous) of you Ed, I'll need to run this by the appropriations committee before I can commit.  With the mustard monster and now a new Nikon D60 two lens setup (stealth gloat), the committee has been duct taping my wallet shut. [)]  Or I could be gracious and let someone else have a shot at winning a yummy Kringle. 

Sorry to hear of your injury Skiprat, hope you heal up soon!  I too cringed when I read about it. [xx(]


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2008)

James,

Think NOT of it as an expenditure!!!!

Why, you merely purchase two blanks (in the unlikely event you can IMPROVE on your first masterpiece), turn the winning pen and sit back and reap the benefits (remember "wifey" loves kringle  ---  YOU may enjoy the gift certificate for blanks  ---  some of which I expect to shamelessly "PLUG" as the contest progresses)  

So, approach your betrothed with the "My dear, we can ENJOY TWO kringles in mid-summer!!!"   "NO, dear, of COURSE I am not proposing shelling out $25 TWICE!!!  I merely need to make a small investment in a dead resin elephant!"

HOW COULD SHE SAY NO!!!!!???????????????!!!!!!!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## Woodlvr (May 30, 2008)

Ed,
  Please PP me for a couple of these and I will try my hand at them. After trying the Rainbow blanks I guess that I should try these also.


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2008)

You know how all these websites tell you 

YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION IS SAFE WITH ME!!!

<center>
*Well, I don't say that. * </center>

Why, cause I don't KEEP any information on you!!!

To send you a PayPal invoice, I need YOUR paypal address.  Once I have finished my transaction, I dispose of that information.  IF anyone breaks into MY computer, they cannot FIND anything, cause there is NOTHING there!!!!

I don't want to compromise YOUR personal info and I have nowhere NEAR the firewall it takes to ASSURE confidentiality.

So, I am HAPPY to send paypal invoices, just send me a PM through the forum software.  I will then e-mail you (and go through paypal if you desire) ---  BUT, once that transaction is complete, all the info is GONE on my end.[:0][:0][:0]

I realize this is NOT as convenient as it COULD be, but it IS safer.

Thanks for understanding.  And, THANKS FOR YOUR BUSINESS!!!


----------



## Chuck Key (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> 
> Does this include clear white corian?



BUMP!!??


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOPE!

It includes Alternative Ivory, hence the name.

Ask your corian supplier to sponsor a similar contest.  I will enter.


----------



## baker4456 (May 30, 2008)

Ed,
Send pictures of your alternative dead elephant tusk. How much do they cost


----------



## Chuck Key (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> Ask your corian supplier to sponsor a similar contest.  I will enter.



I got mine from Green Eyes.  Don't see a sponsorship there.  Oh well.


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baker4456_
> 
> Ed,
> Send pictures of your alternative dead elephant tusk. How much do they cost



Please don't forget the *"resin"* part or I may have PETA being a PIA.

I will look for some pics.

Oh, here's one:







This is NOT eligible, however.  Dawn did it!


----------



## workinforwood (May 30, 2008)

Ok, no corian then, although it is ivory corian which is nearly the same as PR with a bondo twist, and you did say whether the fake ivory was yours or someone elses.  I'm just sayin...but I'm also ok with it.  Too bad, I wanted a Kringle.


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> 
> Ok, no corian then, although it is ivory corian which is nearly the same as PR with a bondo twist, and you did say whether the fake ivory was yours or someone elses.  I'm just sayin...but I'm also ok with it.  Too bad, I wanted a Kringle.



Yeah, I know the feeling.

I wanted to win the 100 yard dash in the Olympics, too.  Trouble was, I wasn't fast enough.  Had they just allowed me a 90 yard headstart..........

They just said, "Rules is rules".  Poor me.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That depends.  Right now it is going to cost me $20.00 to enter for a chance at a gift certificate.  Hardly worth it to me for a $100.00 gift certificate.  Might do it for a chance at $250.  Likely at a $500 gift certificate.  But right now I would be jumping the gun.  Kind of like playing baseball as a kid and some one else owned the bat and ball.


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2008)

Many are called, some choose not to answer.

Sorry!  We WILL miss your entry - you are a talented penmaker.

Maybe next contest. (If I decide to do this again, which will depend, in part, on how many think it is a GOOD idea vs. how many find all the flaws in it.)


----------



## baker4456 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Nice looking pin. Sorry I didn't mean to mislead any one about it being resin.


----------



## mitchm (May 31, 2008)

Ed, need your help here, read all the posts and am now very curious....what the hell is a Kringle??[:I]


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchm_
> 
> Ed, need your help here, read all the posts and am now very curious....what the hell is a Kringle??[:I]



Ah, Mike, don't you have Google in South Africa?? 

www.kringle.com


----------



## Ligget (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchm_
> 
> Ed, need your help here, read all the posts and am now very curious....what the hell is a Kringle??[:I]



Is that like a haggis? A wee bonnie thing that runs aboot the hills an glens in an ooot of the thistles man, ken! [}]


----------



## ed4copies (May 31, 2008)

Mark and Mike and others.

The local "Chamber of Commerce" has declared me "personna non grata" years ago, because I won't "sing" from their "hymnal".  Racine abounds with BAD ideas, BAD neighborhoods and BAD government -- all enforced by VERY NICE men and women who became police officers and get NO support from the community.

HOWEVER, Racine was settled by a Danish population over a century ago.  These folks KNEW bakery and either developed, or brought with them, the recipe for "kringle".  The "kringle.com" link is a good place for pictures, but you will never understand kringle until you try one.  And, it really has become something in Racine that is WORTH travelling (a couple blocks) to get one.

When Dawn suggested it as a prize in another contest for the IAP, where we were shipping out blanks, I was not enthusiastic (at best) about it.  However, we got e-mails from EVERY recipient, raving about their kringle (and graciously mentioning they were very happy with the blanks).  So, it has developed a "life of it's own" now and will probably be used in any contest where I am purchasing and providing the "awards".

Make an alternative Ivory pen, post it, declare your "entry" and WIN!!!  We will ship to Europe or Australia or Africa.  Yes, we are "weird", thanks!!!


----------



## mitchm (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cav, what the hell is Google?? This is dark Africa, pitty Ed had to make the contest ALTERNATIVE IVORY, my pet elephant would gladly give another blank of the REAL stuff![}]


----------



## mitchm (May 31, 2008)

Ed, now that is what I call wikipedia style info!! Here I was thinking you guys have some special secret blank you keeping all to yourselves! How far is Racine from NYC?? Them Kringles look sooo tempting!

Cav....no way I am gona try and map this on Google Earth, Africa broadband is driven by mule power![}]


----------



## ed4copies (May 31, 2008)

Mitchm, (Mike)

Feel free to send me any ivory that drops off your pet!!!

I promise to make GREAT use of it!!!


----------



## Draken (May 31, 2008)

For those how seek knowledge on the KRINGLE, perhaps you missed my post on the first page?  Go forth, read with glee, and clickie on the link in the post referenced in this clickie...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=37743&whichpage=1#393377


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 31, 2008)

So just to be clear, how much of the pen must be from alternate ivory? Does any amount count?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 31, 2008)

What kringle? I don't see no kringle!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 31, 2008)

Can you cast a kringle and turn a pen out of it?


----------



## ed4copies (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> 
> So just to be clear, how much of the pen must be from alternate ivory? Does any amount count?



Bruce,

I expected that question and wish I had a GREAT answer.  HOWEVER, how about we say it has to have at least HALF the pen as alt ivory???

Since I won't be judging and the judges won't be SEEING the actual pen, there is room for interpretation.  A centerband with two "oooppps" rings won't cut it.  But a nice inlay ......well, I COULD be persuaded.

I would encourage the judges to emphasize use of Alt ivory, since that is the PURPOSE of the contest.  However, as long as it HAS alt ivory, I would not DISQUALIFY, although I may take away style points, if I were the judge.

Sufficiently nebulous??????  ENTER the pen, it costs nothing and you MAY get a prize!!!

One of my favorite sayings, "For free, take!!!"


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> How about we say it has to have at least HALF the pen as alt ivory???


 I was hoping for a different answer - not that I want to discourage sales...


----------



## ed4copies (May 31, 2008)

Bruce,

Post the pen, call it an entry and bribe 50 or so members.  YOU MAY FIND THE JUDGES!!!!!


----------



## johnnycnc (May 31, 2008)

Ed,where do we post our alternative ivory entry?


----------



## ed4copies (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnycnc_
> 
> Ed,where do we post our alternative ivory entry?



Just post the picture in SOYP as you normally would.  Then post in this thread, saying you want your pen in the "contest".

That's all it takes!!!

<center>*AND THANKS FOR ASKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</center>


----------



## johnnycnc (May 31, 2008)

Ed, posted in soyp,"alternative ivory"
title.
2 beautiful pens I would like to
have in the contest,please!
I don't know what a Kringle is but it sounds yummy!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank-you, Johnnie!!!!

Right now, I can safely assure you you are in FIRST PLACE!!!!! (Too bad we don't have judges yet, but we will get there!)

WHO will give Johnnie a little competition???????
ONLY 18 days left!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 1, 2008)

Another entry in SOYP.  Hope people copy my idea and sales really take off.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 1, 2008)

UUUUUUUHhhhhhhhh, Bruce,

Could you take a picture through a microscope, please.

Just the alt ivory section would be fine.

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 1, 2008)

Mr. Brown sir: can the pen be one that has already been shown once before? I have an alternate Ivory Churchill that was shown in SYOP a while back, also it is not done from your Alt. Ivory but was done from some Alt. Ivory from the company that makes tru stone, will this qualify?? if not, how much is your Alternative Ivory per blank??


----------



## DocStram (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm confused.  Can one submit a pen made of nonalternate ivory?  Or is there an inalternate ivory division?  On second thought .... maybe it's really an unalternate ivory pen. 

Nevermind.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 2, 2008)

The pens CAN be pens that have been posted in the past.  

However, they must be "mostly" made from the product sold as "Alternative Ivory".  This product is only MADE by one manufacturer, whose offices are in Europe (I really don't KNOW if it's MADE there or "outsourced" - but they hold the patents, so all "Alternative Ivory" is the same stuff)  and is SOLD through Craft Supply and others, including me.

Hope that is clear(er).


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 2, 2008)

alternate(ing) ivory posted in SOYP.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah,

That stuff!!!


----------



## johncrane (Jun 4, 2008)

ED!is the Ivory contest for US only.


----------



## fiferb (Jun 4, 2008)

Entry submitted in SOYP.


----------



## tweetfaip (Jun 4, 2008)

Pen posted in SOYP under "Special Cambridge."


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 10, 2008)

Bump,
and,
Remember, if you want to be in the "contest", you have to say so on this thread.

That's how I will be suggesting the judges FIND the entries!!!

Thanks, Judges to be selected soon!!

Contest closing in just over a week!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm in. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=38149


----------



## guts (Jun 10, 2008)

I think I'm in.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 11, 2008)

ED! l posted my pen A Sierra in soyp for entry into the ivory contest Thanks John.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 13, 2008)

I need a ruling from the panel.  Does Surf and Alternate Turf (paua and alternate ivory) count?


----------



## bitshird (Jun 13, 2008)

Ed, I'm going to start my entry tomorrow, the material looks great, I want to buy some more.
 I waited until my burned arm healed and a dumb stupid, nasty bill paying silver job was finished so I could devote both braincells to this effort, with out being whacked out on pain meds.
I seriously doubt if I can match the beauty and just plain WOW factor of a few of the entry's, but for a Kringle I'll give it a try[][][][]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2008)

OK, the weekend is coming.

First, prizes:

First prize will be a Kringle, with a $75 gift certificate for purchases from ARTpens (not surprisingly, me!!) CATalog and addenda.  This can be used any time in the next six months, since there will likely be some "new stuff" coming from Europe and the PR-Princess is finalizing some "other stuff" (I don't know which of them will become available and which will only be distributed through HER European connection (Skippy).

Second prize will also be a Kringle (owing to the popularity of this prize, as well as $30 gift certificate.


Next, we are considering judging the entries by a poll (I had planned on three judges - This plan is also still viable)  Does anyone have any feedback on which way they prefer??? 

A poll will take longer, but I don't think any of the participants are counting on winning, anyhow.  And, it might be more fun.

FEEDBACK DESIRED on this one!!!

Still have till Wednesday to enter!!  Come one, come all!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2008)

Lou,

Any way the judging evolves, THEY will decide.  But, I would certainly think the pen is "in the spirit of" the contest (and a very pretty pen, by the way!)


----------



## bitshird (Jun 14, 2008)

Ed, I just submitted my humble entry, considering whats been shown so far, mine looks like an Amish version, (kind of plain and very simple, but thanks for the contest any way, I also posted a picture of my Alternative Ivory El Grande, next to a Trustone Ivory Churchill.  
Real Alternative Ivory looks and feels more like real Ivory and turns much easier.[)][8D]


----------



## VisExp (Jun 15, 2008)

Ed, in a desparate attempt to sample a kringle I have submitted two entries 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=38136

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=38389

Thank you so much for running this contest.  Even if I don't get a kringle I feel like a winner.  Firstly I got to play with a new material.  Secondly, I got to challenge myself, develop some new skills and try some new designs.  

Your efforts to liven up the forum are greatly appreciated!


----------



## bobaltig (Jun 15, 2008)

Okay Ed.  I posted the pic in SOYP, and would love to win.  LOL.

Bob


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 17, 2008)

REMINDER!!!!

Entries must be posted by 5 pm Wednesday, June 18.  


<center>_*HURRY, HURRY, HURRY!!!!!!    STEP RIGHT UP, WIN A KRINGLE (FROM THE TOP ROW) and some blanks!!*_</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 18, 2008)

*<center>DON'T FORGET TO 

POST YOUR ENTRY

HERE!!!</center>*


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 18, 2008)

*FINAL HOURS*


(bump)


----------



## GregMuller (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Ed,
Would like to be considered for the contest. My entry is listed in SOYP.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 18, 2008)

NO problem, Greg!!

Glad you made it!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 18, 2008)

Past 5 PM computer time, 

The contest is CLOSED!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VisExp_
> 
> Ed, in a desparate attempt to sample a kringle I have submitted two entries
> 
> ...




<center>*
OUR WINNER!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!*</center>


----------



## bobaltig (Jul 1, 2008)

Congratulations Keith.  A great example of superior workmanship and your pen is beautiful design.  

Be careful you don't contract Kringlitus.  There is no known cure and normal physical activity can be resumed after months of intense physical therapy at Esmeralda's House of Therapeutic Massage and Body Repair in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.

Bob


----------



## bitshird (Jul 1, 2008)

Keith, I was pretty sure your sine wave pen would be the winner, Congratulations on creating an outstanding pen, glad you won [^][^][^][^][^]


----------

